# How oftern does your dog/puppy get Bully Sticks?



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering how often you guys give you dog/puppy a bully stick. My puppy LOVES them! I swear she could chew on one all day.

Currently 1 last her about 2 to 3 hours.... not all at the same time. I let her chew it for about 1 hour at a time and I put it up for a later time. She probably has 1 6 inch stick every day or 2. Anyone see any issues with this?

Her stomach has handled it well and haven't seen any other issues, except drinking more water - sure that is not a problem!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Once a week. On Saturdays when we come in from Grocery Shopping. They wait and even check the grocery bags on our way in. I don't buy them at the grocery store, but I do have them in the same sort of plastic bag.

This is one thing I may need to cut out in the future. Bully sticks are expensive and I usually buy 6 a month. I purchased the antlers, but they are now pushed aside, and picked up and chewed infrequently. Sigh...


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree on the cost - I just bought a 25 pack for 39 dollars I think.... not bad. These are the free range odor free (at least that is the claim - these things all stink!)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine get them pretty infrequently these days... maybe once every 1-2 months. They are nearly $8 a piece where I get them (although they are HUGE), they only last them maybe 45 mins, and they are quite high in calories so I try not to give them to Dillon very often anyway. They do absolutely LOVE them though! 

I tend to give mine raw cow hooves more often.. they last way longer, and I bought a bunch 3 for $1


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My 6 month old goes through a 16" bully stick every 3 days. He loves them and yes, they are very expensive! We usually go to the store every weekend and he picks out the one he wants. I bought him a jumbo antler and he kind of pushes it around with his mouth a bit but doesn't seem that interested. Maybe I should try a thinner antler.


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine get a 6" bully stick about twice a week. It does get expensive, but it also saves my sanity at times.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I give my pup pizzles, which I think is basically the same thing. They're cheaper (about $4.00 for an 8" piece) and last her anywhere from 3 days to a week. She basically gets them when I need her to be quiet and leave me alone for a while.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I used to buy them at Petco..but saw a multi pack at Costco for 19.99...there are 8-10 in there..thye are expensive and I give them to Misty twice a week...but I always have them.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I buy the pizzles they are thicker and last a little longer. We go thru about four a week between the two of them. Once Charlie is out of the crewing stage I will be cutting them back to one a week as a treat.


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

It seems everyone uses them in much the same way... to keep your sanity!!! lol...

I would Riley has about 3 to 4, 6 inch sticks a week. It sounds like if you pocket book can take it then it is ok....


----------

